# Mud Flaps on 2017-2017 hatchback RS



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

*Mud Flaps on 2017-2018 Hatchback RS*

Hello everyone,

I've only got my 2018 for 1 week now and I've been looking all over the internet to find some suitable mud flaps or splash guards for my new Cruze and ran out of luck. I know that GM do not make them (something that to this day I still can't comprehend) but does any of you have had any luck finding/fitting any kind of flaps onto this beautiful car?

p.s. If anyone of you guys have them installed, a few photos would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

There are custom factory flaps, but they don't fit around the RS body moulding. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/385-...uards-mud-flaps-my-2016-cruze-premium-rs.html

I think there may be a thread in the First Gen section where somebody cut the flaps to clear the moulding, the First Gen RS had the same problem.

The good news is the stones can't hit the rocker panels with the RS mouldings covering them. 
I should check and see what my RS lower body trim mouldings are made of.


----------



## Baer (Feb 15, 2018)

https://rokblokz.com/collections/chevy-rally-mud-flaps/products/chevy-cruze-sedan-2017


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

Baer said:


> https://rokblokz.com/collections/chevy-rally-mud-flaps/products/chevy-cruze-sedan-2017


These only fit the regular non RS model. Mine is a hatch with RS option. Also the flaps are atrocious looking. Phewww!


----------

